# Peerless Transaxle Cross Reference



## meppwc (Nov 15, 2012)

I am looking for a replacement transaxle for my STX 38 5 speed. The existing one is Peerless 920-017. I understand various transaxles will work in this tractor. Does anyone have a cross reference of manufacturers/part numbers/model numbers that will work on this tractor?


----------

